# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius

## nhocmisu@gmail.com

Một trong những tính năng quan trọng nhất của ROG Gladius là khả năng thay thế switch Omron cho chuột trái phải. Các switch chất lượng cao làm từ Nhật Bản này sẽ cho bạn những cú click chính xác và có cảm giác hơn. Chúng có độ bền lên đến 20 triệu cú click. ROG Gladius có thiết kế socket độc quyền cho phép người dùng có thể dễ dàng thay thế switch nếu muốn.

Và đây là hướng dẫn bằng hình được các kỹ sư ASUS chụp lại step-by-step cho bạn có thể dễ dàng theo dõi thao tác:



Đầu tiên là rút chuột khỏi máy tính và tháo luôn cả đầu dây cáp để dễ thao tác. Dùng móng tay khạy feet chuột lên và chỉ khạy cho đến bạn thấy có ốc trong đó thì hãy dùng lại và dùng vít tháo ốc ra.





Làm tương tự với 3 ốc còn lại.



Bây giờ hãy nhẹ tay tháo đế chuột ra khỏi lớp vỏ phía trên.





Nhẹ nhàng cầm switch và tháo ra khỏi socket (Đừng nhầm lẫn với các switch mới nhé!).



Lấy cặp switch Omron mới vào gắn vào.





Lấy vỏ trên ráp lại với mặt đế và vặn ốc lại.





Dùng ngón tay chà lên các feet chuột để nó trở lại ví trí ban đầu, nếu cần thiết thì hãy canh lại các feet chuột cho chính xác rồi chiến game thôi.




*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## Huongbavi

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

1. switch nó làm hay, ko hàn chết như mấy thằng khác, nó dùng nhiếp kẹp huh ad?
2. cái feet chuột tháo ra cong vòng rồi dán lại xài bình thường đc ah? tưởng phải làm sạch bề mặt cũ rồi dán feet mới chứ?

PS: cái tuốc-nơ-vít màu trắng đỏ đó mua ở đâu thế, đã từng có 3 cái rồi bị xu + thất lạc đâu hết rồi, giờ nó bán cái màu xanh dở ẹt.

----------


## duylp8686

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*




> 1. switch nó làm hay, ko hàn chết như mấy thằng khác, nó dùng nhiếp kẹp huh ad?
> 2. cái feet chuột tháo ra cong vòng rồi dán lại xài bình thường đc ah? tưởng phải làm sạch bề mặt cũ rồi dán feet mới chứ?
> 
> PS: cái tuốc-nơ-vít màu trắng đỏ đó mua ở đâu thế, đã từng có 3 cái rồi bị xu + thất lạc đâu hết rồi, giờ nó bán cái màu xanh dở ẹt.


1. switch khá to nên dùng bàn tay nhỏ xinh (gấu chẳng hạn) là thay nhẹ nhàng k cần nhịp
2. Dán lại xài k ngon, nên thay feet mới (với lại dán nhanh chắc cũng ổn á)
Cây vít này của ông tác giả bên Đài Loan, sao mà biết mua ở đâu được nà!!!

----------


## bao245

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

kiểu feet này tháo ra một lần là bay luôn

----------


## saudom

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

Switch dễ tháo thế!!! ngon đó! mỗi tội chuột nhìn ngu ngu sao ấy

----------


## Ricky1990

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

bài viết hay quá!!! bổ ích đó! nhưng mà gladius đắt quá

----------


## tuananh22794

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

có bán mấy miếng feet đó ở ngoài không nhỉ

----------


## batbai

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

thay xong là hỏng feet luôn ah!!! nhọ vãi​

----------


## giangitnguyen

*Trả lời: Hướng dẫn thay thế switch cho chuột ASUS ROG Gladius*

Đọc cho vui chứ chả làm theo đâu

----------

